# Tracy is hurting right now



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

On Shanghai Sports, they were showing a post-game shot of mcgrady. He was in tears not only for himself but for his coach.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't even know why he put it "all on himself." That hurts more if you lose. The blame should be one everyone, equally. Although the bench + Yao didn't do so hott...


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Hopefully Tracy comes back with a vengeance next year. The coach is the only question mark right now.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Better luck next year. You know he wants to get into the playoffs again. He'll have no problem there. The problem is when he is there, will all of his teammates help.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Putting it all on himself is one thing. But to play stupid and jack up off balanced shots is another. Hopefully he wises up next year.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I think his shots were only "bad," because he didn't make them. He is absolutely capable of hitting a good number of shots he took over his Utah defenders. I'm still blaming his back for his utter lack of a shooting touch. (which cost Houston the series in my mind)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9S2Fgu8RtXY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9S2Fgu8RtXY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I wish he still had this in him:
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aaxVLNZVSvU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aaxVLNZVSvU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Watch this, TMAC:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PBYLkNDndIU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PBYLkNDndIU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow to see him in tears for his coach and his players is a really good teammate


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

he can wipe his tears with his 100 dollar bills. i had a dream about T Mac after game 7. He was really down in my dream. All of houston came after him with torches and pitchforks. It was my job to protect him. It was an awesome dream. We were running down 610 on foot and the entire city was chasing us with pitchforks and torches. Reminded me alot of Frankenstien.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Man, you gotta feel pity for the guy. He couldn't make jump shots in game 7, so it was really tough. And his teammates pretty much played badly, especially Yao, who wasn't himself.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Think the Utah Jazz might have had anything to do with the Rockets' defeat??? They had a game plan that worked to stop T-mac...off balanced shots were the best shots he could even attempt.

They also did an excellent job of containing Yao...who hasn't proven to me that he can even last a full NBA season, plus the playoffs. Still a young guy, and as great a player as he is, he still has so much to learn and improve upon...which is really good for our Rockets, don't you think?

New coach that will prepare a playing system that maximizes our players' strengths, instead of one that tries to force fit players into "his" system will bring better dividends, imo.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

I think they need a new coach too. A scheme other than just "defend your *** off" and slow down everything.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It's on you T-Mac!

This team needs a major surgery around it's role players. We need to get faster since our center is one of the slowest.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I feel so bad for T-Mac. He always plays so great in the playoffs while his teammates always play like crap. But he did ask for all the blame this year, so I guess he deserves it. But the Rockets did not lose because of him. Without him the Rockets would of been blown out in 4 straight games.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

The Rockets lost because they have a sorry-arse coach, no offensive sets that HS championship team couldn't defend, and no bench beyond a wornout hall of fame defensive player of the year who is beyond retirement age. 

Any good, well-coached team will figure out a way to beat you in a 7'game series, in the previous 5'game-set, the Rockets' would've won their 3, and moved on. Alas, the good ole days are over. Lord send us a new coach with a good vision, new ideas, and at least 3 new players and maybe some good health and good luck thrown in there too...

Inspiration, leadership, athleticism, and attitude is what's missing from this team. Your core is there in Tracy Yao and Shane, you need a floor leader is possible. A Gunner/Runner at the 2/3 who's versatile, can do a little of everything, brings excitiment and playmaking.
A solid, rebounding, sizable PF who's also offensive minded next to Yao, some muscle w/ hustle. Bring Chuck off the bench, and have him develop his jumpshot out to 10feet. He has to become Pick/Pop, since he can't Dunk.

Trade Luther Head, he's dead weight, No ballhandling skills, he's a Turnover machine. Trade him while he's valueable w/ John LucasIII a draft pk.

I'd work w/ Billy Spanoulis Novak and Snyder in the summer league and on weight progams, since Van"Stupid" chose not to send them to the DLeague to develop their games at all? Dufus?? You know Billy, Snyder can play they just need confidence, in fact Yao and Tracy WANT THEM TO PLAY WITH THEM??? In order to make omelletes you gotta break a few eggs?


----------

